# Suunto Ambit 3



## MKuzi

Heya, Any rumours on Ambit 3? I read somewhere that it meant to come out in spring 2014 :-s


----------



## run2run

MKuzi said:


> Heya, Any rumours on Ambit 3? I read somewhere that it meant to come out in spring 2014 :-s


That's correct, there are indeed rumors that say so.
A new rumor is that the Ambit 4 is scheduled to come our in winter 2014. :roll:


----------



## mimmog

This is a Suunto Support reply :

Thank you for contacting Suunto Customer Support.

Please be informed that for the moment there are no such projects under development and there is no information currently for such devices. 

Have a great day!



Inviato da dispositivo Android mobile


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

mimmog said:


> This is a Suunto Support reply :
> 
> Thank you for contacting Suunto Customer Support.
> 
> Please be informed that for the moment there are no such projects under development and there is no information currently for such devices.
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Inviato da dispositivo Android mobile


deja vu ... just 1 year ago ... and "over night": What a "surprise": a new Ambit ... but there's a little bit time till April/May ... and maybe this year it's "only" the Ambit2 R 
Joachim


----------



## bruceames

My gut feeling is that we will not see an Ambit 3 this year because of the upcoming launch of the Ambit 2R and the associated upgrades of the Ambit2. If they were to launch the Ambit 3, why come out with something called the "2R" at around the same time? Besides, Suunto normally doesn't have generation cycles every single year. But in any case if they do release it this year then so much the better as it gives people more options.


----------



## bruceames

delete repost


----------



## harald-hans

What will be the different between Ambit2 and Ambit2R ?


----------



## raducanmihai

harald-hans said:


> What will be the different between Ambit2 and Ambit2R ?


Here you go: Compare Products - Suunto


----------



## harald-hans

Thank you very much ...


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

mimmog said:


> This is a Suunto Support reply :
> 
> Thank you for contacting Suunto Customer Support.
> 
> Please be informed that for the moment there are no such projects under development and there is no information currently for such devices.
> 
> Have a great day!


Must say that there, I find the (more usual?) support reply a *lot* better: "There are always new things under development, but until release (if they make it there), we can't tell you. Stay tuned."


----------



## byasini

mimmog said:


> This is a Suunto Support reply :
> 
> Thank you for contacting Suunto Customer Support.
> 
> Please be informed that for the moment there are no such projects under development and there is no information currently for such devices.
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Inviato da dispositivo Android mobile


exactly last year at this moment when there was rumors on Ambit2 was heard I wrote to suunto and received the same answer.
I bought my Ambit 1 around a week before that answer so I was a little worried about a new product.

Believe me there would be a new Ambit till summer.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Only the 2R was presented at the OR or ISPO, so there won't be an Ambit3 until summer. If there's one being presented at the OutDoor in Friedrichshafen (at the beginning of summer), there'll be one in winter. If not, probably not. Until there is. Or maybe it will be something else again (because people seem to be getting confused about the 2, 2 Sapphire, 2 S, 2 R) or not (because people will understand what's what)...

Two things are certain:
1) There'll be new products.
2) There'll not be word of anything before the official announcement. (And Suunto's not big enough to start a "rumors" website for it. Plus, it would probably read like the thread on desired updates on here...  )


----------



## cadguy

If I already have a core, vector h/r and elementum Terra, is there any upgrade to an Ambit 2S or 2R? I do trail running and hiking.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pjc3

cadguy said:


> is there any upgrade to an Ambit 2S or 2R?


GPS tracking.


----------



## cadguy

pjc3 said:


> GPS tracking.


And how useful is that, besides logging or tracking routes taken while running or hiking?


----------



## martowl

cadguy said:


> And how useful is that, besides logging or tracking routes taken while running or hiking?


Accelerometer, which now is used to even out pace from GPS, will soon include cadence and autocalibration of the footpod. Also R-R recording and with that recovery time and PTE (peak training effect). There are a whole slew of functions associated with the GPS. Download the manual and check it out. 2S and 2R do not have a barometric altimeter.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FlashLighter

For all of you wondering about Ambit3, head on to Suunto support page, and look in the product list, there are 2 new Ambits there  When do they come out i don't know, but it seems they are ready.


----------



## cleanton

FlashLighter said:


> For all of you wondering about Ambit3, head on to Suunto support page, and look in the product list, there are 2 new Ambits there  When do they come out i don't know, but it seems they are ready.


I don't see any new "Ambit" on the list. Can you write what are the names?


----------



## margusl

cleanton, it's "fixed" by now - https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/any-news-ambit3-1040479-2.html#post7975371


----------



## cleanton

margusl said:


> cleanton, it's "fixed" by now - https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/any-news-ambit3-1040479-2.html#post7975371


Ok, thanks...


----------



## Matisa

Matisa said:


> It seems that you can buy it already and it will ship out on September 1st.
> Suunto Ambit3 Peak Black HR (mukana sykevyö) | Varuste.net
> 
> Thinking about dishing the Fenix 2 for this one.


To quote myself


----------



## raducanmihai

Earlier this morning I received my Ambit 3 Peak Sapphire (with HR strap). A few hours ago I sent it back to get a replacement 

The right hand side middle button (labeled Next) didn't register a long press 2-3 times out of 10. So instead of entering options (via a long press) it would go to the next screen (like a short press). I had an Ambit 2, so I know how it should work and what each button does, it was not about how hard I pressed on the button, it was just... I don't know, something faulty. 

I spoke with Suunto and, after trying their troubleshooting steps (reset and force firmware update), they told me I have 2 options: send it to them or to the retailer (Bike24, an online german store). I chose Bike24 and I asked for a replacement. 

I'm pretty upset because it's gonna take about 2 weeks to get the replacement (one week for them to receive this watch and another week to get a new one). 

From Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## morey000

Bummer.


----------



## raducanmihai

Biig bummer! Since 3 days ago the package is stuck in "export center". So it's going to take more than 2 weeks to get a replacements. 

From Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## raducanmihai

My watch finally arrived back to the retailer today (after 8 days). I asked for a replacement and they said they first have to check the watch I sent which is going to take about a week. Plus another week or so to get the replacement. 

I told them that this unacceptable and it's taking too long (it's been more than 2 weeks since I bought the watch) and they offered me a solution to charge my credit card for another watch while they check the one I sent back and send me a new one right away. When they finish checking the watch I sent back they will reimburse me for the initial purchase. 

I agreed and a new Ambit 3 Sapphire w/ HR belt is on it's way to me. Hopefully I won't have anymore problems. 

From Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------

